

Firefox 4, chrome 6 and 7 still vulnerable to CSS history hack - ff4beta_user

Check this out :<p>http://privacylog.blogspot.com/2010/08/mozillas-css-visited-solution-is-still.html<p>What do you folks think ? is there any real risk still ?
======
ff4beta_user
clickable [http://privacylog.blogspot.com/2010/08/mozillas-css-
visited-...](http://privacylog.blogspot.com/2010/08/mozillas-css-visited-
solution-is-still.html)

